# Question for you trt guys



## Camoninja (May 25, 2021)

I haven't ran a cycle for a long time.  I recently went and got some blood work done and to me it seemed like my total t was kinda low but possibly not low enough for trt yet. These are the numbers I got back. Any thoughts??? My free t seemed alright. But I'm kinda new to this blood work thing.
 Total - 379
Free - 57.4
Estradiol - 18
Fish - 6.0.

I've to go see a Dr and see what they say as the number here that do trt are limited.


----------



## Joey_2_clutch (May 26, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> I haven't ran a cycle for a long time.  I recently went and got some blood work done and to me it seemed like my total t was kinda low but possibly not low enough for trt yet. These are the numbers I got back. Any thoughts??? My free t seemed alright. But I'm kinda new to this blood work thing.
> Total - 379
> Free - 57.4
> Estradiol - 18
> ...



Not like it’s a secret but these telemedicine clinics will insta approve you, i think. My total T was 295 and the doc was like o yea no problem here’s 200mg you are going to feel so much better. So far, he’s right. Life changer for me. If you need insurance to cover, different story with the GP in some cases.


----------



## Camoninja (May 26, 2021)

I was looking into those and read a few threads here on them. The price seemed reasonable with insurance. It would definitely be worth a shot then.  Any suggestions on which ones that are pretty reliable?


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

When did you get bloods drawn in relation to you last injection of test?

Whats your trt protocol?


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2021)

Your total is teenaged girl lol


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2021)

If those are your true numbers you can start with just 150mg a week adjusting from there if needed.

I think around 700ng on the 7th day of last injection is a great place to be.


----------



## Camoninja (May 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> When did you get bloods drawn in relation to you last injection of test?
> 
> Whats your trt protocol?



 It's been a number of years since my last injection.  As of right now I'm not on trt.


----------



## Camoninja (May 26, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> Your total is teenaged girl lol



I was hoping I hit full blown woman status, now I know better


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> It's been a number of years since my last injection.  As of right now I'm not on trt.



Sorry, I misunderstood!



How are you feeling? Emotionally, physically and sexual health/libido?


----------



## Camoninja (May 26, 2021)

Emotionally just fine, physically.. I'm tired, I don't wanna do anything, and almost a complete loss of libido.


----------



## NorseGodd (May 26, 2021)

Brother, your levels are easily low enough to get TRT. My levels were first 5900ng when I went in. I went in on cycle still, was open and honest about everything. Told her I want to come off to a TRT level but do not want to crash my total test and feel like garbage. She said come back in 3-4 weeks with a lower total test. I was at 1500ng and she put me on TRT. 

To be honest most of these "hormone clinics" are just middle men. She isn't the most knowledgeable on hormones. My test comes from a compounding pharmacy in Texas. Tried to tell me one shot a week. I felt I was educating her. So in short, find the right hormone clinic. Do a phone consultation first so you're not wasting money. TRT is expensive through clinics. I'm prescribed 350mg test a week right now along with ipamorelin.


----------



## snake (May 26, 2021)

Doubt a normal GP is going to put you on TRT. Nowadays they shoot for midrange so they would not see the bump in 150 to be worth doing. Now a HRT pay-to-play will probably set ya up


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 13, 2021)

Ya'll know of any good HRT places in Oklahoma???


----------



## The Tater (Jun 15, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> Ya'll know of any good HRT places in Oklahoma???



i would probably just use an online clinic. I know there are trt clinics in most major cities.


----------



## Riotbass (Jun 15, 2021)

I say go for it. TRT was a life changer for me. I started about 3 years ago and not only my physique, but my mentality has improved tremendously. I used to get really bad anxiety/mood swings. That’s all pretty much non-existent now. I think my T came out at like 150 before I started. As long as you’re 30+ years old, the clinics will help you out.


----------



## Magical (Jun 16, 2021)

I went through an online clinic and paid some ridiculous price for a 6 months supply of trt. After a few months of that I went see a local doctor, told them what I was doing (online doctor) and they were more than willing to take over.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 16, 2021)

My PCP is well-versed in TRT and has me on a program I really like.  Enough so that I've been trt only for months.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 20, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> Ya'll know of any good HRT places in Oklahoma???



Where in OK?  My GP oversees mine


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 20, 2021)

Im in Southern.Around Lawton


----------



## stinger (Jun 22, 2021)

Camoninja said:


> I haven't ran a cycle for a long time.  I recently went and got some blood work done and to me it seemed like my total t was kinda low but possibly not low enough for trt yet. These are the numbers I got back. Any thoughts??? My free t seemed alright. But I'm kinda new to this blood work thing.
> Total - 379
> Free - 57.4
> Estradiol - 18
> ...



Your total T isn't much higher than mine was and my Dr said they could still "optimize" me. I  don't think you'll have a problem getting approved.


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks, im going to try to in the next couple of weeks


----------

